# Takeaway Curry!



## Ron Brownlow (Dec 30, 2009)

Going out for a take away Curry tonight for the first time since diagnosis. Bloods pretty well under control, so far, so not overly worried but wanted any help on what to steer well clear of and or not? Probly have a few drinks as well!

I will eat Chicken Tikka so the meat is OK but not sure about the boiled rice and popadoms, oh and the naan. Did I mention the sauce?

Cheers


----------



## katie (Dec 30, 2009)

Well the naan is probably the worst thing in terms of carbs (but it's a must ) so might need a good few extra units for that


----------



## aymes (Dec 30, 2009)

Also, be aware that the sauce may have added sugar in it. Although, this being the first since diagnosis I would probably underestimate slightly, correct when needed and know for next time. Do you carb count?

Mmm, curry, I may have to go for that tonight now....


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

aymes said:


> Also, be aware that the sauce may have added sugar in it. Although, this being the first since diagnosis I would probably underestimate slightly, correct when needed and know for next time. Do you carb count?
> 
> Mmm, curry, I may have to go for that tonight now....


 
Yes, got me thinking... not had one for ages 

The sauces with a lot of Indian foods aren't as bad as Chinese, once in a while for good behaviour is ok.

I find Biryani (spelling!) is a good option, plain rice, plain veg curry and the meat you choose. Nothing too risky!


----------



## am64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Yes, got me thinking... not had one for ages
> 
> The sauces with a lot of Indian foods aren't as bad as Chinese, once in a while for good behaviour is ok.
> 
> I find Biryani (spelling!) is a good option, plain rice, plain veg curry and the meat you choose. Nothing too risky!



i was going to suggest bismati rice as apparently its better, plain nann not peshwari (nuts and fruit) a vergetarian thali (spelling) is good -when you get a tray with a variety of currys and condiments with a hot curry...or the veg side dishes as they dont get coated with butter and cream....Paneer is also nice but  a cheese, very yummy  with peas 
have a lovely time


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

bismati is the key , best tip i can give


----------



## Ron Brownlow (Dec 30, 2009)

aymes said:


> Also, be aware that the sauce may have added sugar in it. Although, this being the first since diagnosis I would probably underestimate slightly, correct when needed and know for next time. Do you carb count?
> 
> Mmm, curry, I may have to go for that tonight now....



Yes, started carb counting and so far research say that I should allow 60g for the rice and 43g for the naan, not much at all for the popadoms? and nothing for a plain chicken tikka - sound good?

May go in with a little less on the ratio than normal to compensate for the booze!


----------



## Ron Brownlow (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone heard of Cauliflower rice!? Apparently a good substitute for the real thing but a) I hate cauliflower and b) Never heard of it before. What does it taste like? And what are the carbs in a serving of Bismati, do you know?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 30, 2009)

Ron Brownlow said:


> Anyone heard of Cauliflower rice!? Apparently a good substitute for the real thing but a) I hate cauliflower and b) Never heard of it before. What does it taste like? And what are the carbs in a serving of Bismati, do you know?


 
Ron, I'd say go with what you can enjoy, but avoid the rich creamy sauces and not too many spoonfulls of rice.

Enjoy!


----------



## Steff (Dec 30, 2009)

just enjoy but be careful be aware , and tbh id avoid a tikkia probs one of the sweetest a long with a korma.I cant remember the name of the red stuff they put in it to makle it sweet


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 30, 2009)

Relax and enjoy yor treat. We all need them from time to time. testing seems to be key.

Good resteraunts are happy to give you a run down of what is in the dishes they serve, so that may be of help.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2009)

Naan bread is the cause of my only correction in 18 months - virtually nothing else that I eat causes anywhere near the spike - I was quite shocked! I'd probably have more basmati rice and forego the naan.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ron Brownlow (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks friends - I'm off now! Great advice as per usual.

Cheers


----------



## wallycorker (Dec 30, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Naan bread is the cause of my only correction in 18 months - virtually nothing else that I eat causes anywhere near the spike - I was quite shocked! I'd probably have more basmati rice and forego the naan.
> 
> Enjoy!


Yes Northerner - I'm similar. I eat Indian quite often and find most things OK - not really had a problem with blood glucose levels. However, like you these days I steer clear of the naan bread.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Ron Brownlow (Jan 1, 2010)

Had my curry and it was great and ferw drinks to boot. Basically I did a rough calc of 40g's for the curry and 60g's for the rice (white basmati) and my usual calc for cider! Came off a little high by bedtime but had had a few nibbles and maybe 1 too many ciders so I left it as it was for bed and woke up, again a little high but nothing major and soon got back on track. So, all in all, ended up OK. Thanks for the help and Happy New Year to everyone.

Ross


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 1, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed it Rob, cider tends to put most people's blood sugars up. Think the forum is currently doing research into cider drinking


----------



## Steff (Jan 1, 2010)

glad to hear you enjoyed your night


----------



## Duncan1959 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Yes*

It would be too much to bear if we had to lock ourselves away from reality,
24/7, glad you managed to get through this, happy new year, and many more to come!


----------

